# Sub Ohm Battery Chart



## SunRam

For everyone doing sub ohm builds, this is a great chart to refer to regarding battery amp limits, and coil ohms suitable for each battery.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Tom

gr8! @TylerD exactly what we spoke about just now  Efest 18350 6.4A


----------



## TylerD

Tom said:


> gr8! @TylerD exactly what we spoke about just now  Efest 18350 6.4A


Jip, cool stuff.


----------



## Andre

The AW IMR 18490s can take quite a punch....fits the Reo Mini 2.1...was wondering about that. The chart I attach rate the AW IMR 18650 (2000 and 1600 mAh) somewhat differently. But it uses other terms like Continuous Discharge Amps and Maximum Discharge Amps and C Rating. Above my pay grade.


----------

